# Dw - Happy Christmas



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi All 

Just wanted to take the time to Wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year

We would like to thank our Sponsors, Traders, Supporters and Members for all the support over the last year and we hope you will all continue on our journey next year 

Have a Very Festive Period 

All the Best 

Bill


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Best wishes to everyone, hope that you have an enjoyable festive period whatever your plans are.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to one and all, might be a quiet year for me detailing wise, got a lot of things to get sorted over this next year but i'll still be about just lurking more than posting.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all
Have an amazing, peaceful festive period


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you all and a very Happy New Year :thumb:


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone have a great time !! 

Cheers 
David


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Merry Christmas everybody.

Best wishes,

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

A very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Wishing everyone a very merry Christmas and a peaceful, prosperous and above all healthy New Year.

Andy.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Merry Xmas everybody. Have a good one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone and all the best for 2019!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Wishing everyone a very happy Christmas , This is the best forum with such great members that are always willing to help orther members the spirit of Christmas but ever day of the year


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy Christmas to one and all


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Happy Christmas to you all

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Christmas guys and gals, have a good one 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Merry Christmas guys 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Better late than never....merry Christmas one and all.
I hope that 2019 is good for you and that your cars are always clean and shiny.


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:wave: Wishing everyone on DW health, happiness and good fortune for 2019 :thumb:.

All the best
Viper


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy new year guys !!


----------

